# Fellow Nissan Owner In Need of Identification Numbers off a Altima Master Cylinder



## Bluesr20 (Mar 6, 2003)

The short story, I am looking for a sample of the indentification numbers located on the front of the master cylinder of a 93-97 altima se with non abs but rear disc brakes. 
Thanks

If you would like to know why, heres the long story:

I am looking for the correct identification numbers that are stamped on the master cylinder. The reason I am asking is I found a 94 altima, but it is missing the back clip, so I can not determine whether it had disc brakes or drum brakes in the rear. I am doing the maxima rear rotor/altima m/c conversion on my non abs ad22vf equipped 1991 nx 2000. Correct me if Im wrong but I should be looking for a 93-97 altima se non abs equipped with rear disc brakes. I also found a 1995 altima gxe with the numbers 2B100 and 54C1 stamped on the front of the m/c, but this car had drum brakes. In a past thread( http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread...er+mossy+nissan ) Booniewillow contacted mossy nissan and recieved the part numbers for Altima M/C with no ABS: 46010-2B100 , would the last half of the part number be stamped on the m/c? b/c this would mean that a m/c from an altima gxe with rear drum brakes would work in my conversion.

Thanks For your Reply


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

Use the rear drum MC. It will allow more rear brake bias. What is stamped on the front of the MC in the junkyard?




Bluesr20 said:


> The short story, I am looking for a sample of the indentification numbers located on the front of the master cylinder of a 93-97 altima se with non abs but rear disc brakes.
> Thanks
> 
> If you would like to know why, heres the long story:
> ...


----------



## Bluesr20 (Mar 6, 2003)

GregV said:


> Use the rear drum MC. It will allow more rear brake bias. What is stamped on the front of the MC in the junkyard?


I found 2 altimas, A 1995 gxe with rear drum brakes non abs and on the m/c there's 2B100 and below it 54C1 stamped. Also found a 1994 not sure what trim level, and the back clip is missing(not sure whether it had drum or disc), and on the front of its m/c stamped is 1E400 and below 3481. I think I am goin to remove them and measure the bore size, if its bigger than my 22.22 mm bore than I'll take it. 
Thanks for your reply


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

Bluesr20 said:


> I found 2 altimas, A 1995 gxe with rear drum brakes non abs and on the m/c there's 2B100 and below it 54C1 stamped. Also found a 1994 not sure what trim level, and the back clip is missing(not sure whether it had drum or disc), and on the front of its m/c stamped is 1E400 and below 3481. I think I am goin to remove them and measure the bore size, if its bigger than my 22.22 mm bore than I'll take it.
> Thanks for your reply


The 1E400 and the 2B100 are the same. That is what you want.


----------



## Bluesr20 (Mar 6, 2003)

GregV said:


> The 1E400 and the 2B100 are the same. That is what you want.


I measured the bore size of the m/c when I took it off, it measured 20 mm. This is less than my 22.22, it was the wrong one and thats all I can find locally. I think I'll be trying car-part.com.


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

Bluesr20 said:


> I measured the bore size of the m/c when I took it off, it measured 20 mm. This is less than my 22.22, it was the wrong one and thats all I can find locally. I think I'll be trying car-part.com.


The Altima MC is supposed to be 23.81mm.


----------



## Bluesr20 (Mar 6, 2003)

GregV said:


> The Altima MC is supposed to be 23.81mm.


Thank you for the info.


----------

